# What re you getting for X-Mas?



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

*What are you getting for X-Mas?*

How bout Boy'd Vitesse Alloy Clinchers!

Did a short 16 mile ride today to try em out (it's cold). Oh yeah!

v/r

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

congrats...i'm getting an edge 500


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

bro its just barely december!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

nuthin.................not (1) blasted thing.
The CFO wanted a plasma t.v.
We purchased said plasma on Black Friday and then she announced, 'well that's Christmas for EVERYONE'. 

Black Friday has taken on an entirely new meaning for me.


----------



## grenn (Aug 23, 2012)

*My present*

I have a 2013 Cannondale Evo dura ace di2 on order. ... Darn 9070 parts aren't out to the factories yet as apparently that is the big hold up on delivery.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

grenn said:


> I have a 2013 Cannondale Evo dura ace di2 on order. ... Darn 9070 parts aren't out to the factories yet as apparently that is the big hold up on delivery.


Please pos pics once you get it. I would love to see what it looks like

v/r

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I just picked up my Evo Red last night. My Christmas is done and have to say a big thank you to my wife.

Nice thing is even with the Non-HiMod frame it comes in at 15.4 pounds with pedals. Once I cut the seatpost and change the pedals and a couple of other small things I think get it below 15.



ScubaD


----------



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

grenn said:


> I have a 2013 Cannondale Evo dura ace di2 on order. ... Darn 9070 parts aren't out to the factories yet as apparently that is the big hold up on delivery.


Same here, only the non-Di2 version... and been waiting too long now... Hope to se her before Christmas, but no riding until next year anyway with all the snow! 

T.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm getting this to put at the top of the Christmas tree.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan, it goes on your Hollowgram crank.
Be sure and let us know if it FEELS stiffer.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe this:


----------



## lukiluke1 (Jul 22, 2012)

grenn said:


> I have a 2013 Cannondale Evo dura ace di2 on order. ... Darn 9070 parts aren't out to the factories yet as apparently that is the big hold up on delivery.


I'm also waiting for that beast. But.....probably after new year...:cryin:


----------



## grenn (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a killer deal on the new Dura Ace 9000 pedals from Chain Reaction Cycles. They currently are running a promo for $50 off purchases above $250 .. the pedals were $240 and after adding a tube into the mix I ended up getting the pedals and tube for $203 with free shipping. Now all I need for my new evo is water bottle cages ... I am thinking about using the evo water bottle cages .. they seem to look pretty good.


----------



## lukiluke1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for Garmin Vector to be released, so I will put my "old" ultegra 6700 pedals on it...


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Nuttin.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

lukiluke1 said:


> I'm also waiting for that beast....:


I am waiting on my Cannondale Slice RS Ultegra 58cm Di2... It has been a LLOOOOOONNNGGGG wait. I wouldn't want to jinx it, but it might be put on Santa's sleigh early next week. Fingers crossed. (I can then of course live up to my screen name).

Also. I am waiting on a warranty replacement for my SuperSix HM. It is supposed to be a Supersix Evo 60cm of some flavor or color... Sounds like we are all waiting on those Evo's.

BTW, what has slowed C'dale down here? Or are we consumers unreasonable? Maybe they should not raise our hopes with releasing products (at least on the web) in Aug/Sept... They make us think (like cars) that we can get 2013 products in 2012. Then we all get frustrated calling every two weeks to wonder where our bikes are.

Apart from that, i was hoping for new Sidi's... but my mind recently turned to Ski Boots. The new shoes will have to wait until my b'day in May!

Also, i went against the boss and upgraded the 10 yr old TV and got my first HDTV. That won't help with my bike mileage. But at least it was free to me (and made use of my air mileage).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> Dan, it goes on your Hollowgram crank.
> Be sure and let us know if it FEELS stiffer.


Will do... but winter is just starting here, I'm not sure I'll get to ride it for a few months...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Will do... but winter is just starting here, I'm not sure I'll get to ride it for a few months...


Doggone it Dan, put that baby on your bike, strap the bike to your trainer and tell us all about the sensations you're getting. 

Seriously would like to hear about fitting it to your 104mm spindle, or are you getting the 109mm spindle? 

Winter, I thought you were a lifer Canuck? I thought you guys laugh in the face of Winter.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TriSliceRS said:


> Also. I am waiting on a warranty replacement for my SuperSix HM. It is supposed to be a Supersix Evo 60cm of some flavor or color... Sounds like we are all waiting on those Evo's.
> 
> BTW, what has slowed C'dale down here?



Could you give us a brief run down on the warranty? Maybe start a Thread? Don't want to hi-jack this X-mas Thread. Or just send me a PM.
Your 20 _ _ Super Six HM broke where and you were told you would get an EVO. Did they mention if it would be an EVO HM or non-HM EVO? 

As far as Cannondale and slow deliveries.................well, I hope you are a patient man. It has been an issue for many years now. Seems to be a common problem for many bike companies. I believe they can forecast demand but they play it safe when it comes to production numbers. More of a wait and see approach.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> Doggone it Dan, put that baby on your bike, strap the bike to your trainer and tell us all about the sensations you're getting.
> 
> Seriously would like to hear about fitting it to your 104mm spindle, or are you getting the 109mm spindle?
> 
> Winter, I thought you were a lifer Canuck? I thought you guys laugh in the face of Winter.


Riding a trainer is something I don't do anymore, it just leads to disliking being on a bike, on a 1 to 10 fun factor, it's around a -3... I do my riding outside in the winter too so yes, I laugh in the face of winter... but the nice bikes stay inside though. My current winter bikes don't have Hollowgrams (I do most of my riding on a fixed gear bike during winter)... But I plan on using the old 104mm spindle and 2010 SL arms... I haven't received the SpideRing yet anyway.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Riding a trainer is something I don't do anymore, it just leads to disliking being on a bike, on a 1 to 10 fun factor, it's around a -3... I do my riding outside in the winter too so yes, I laugh in the face of winter...


I hear ya loud and clear on the trainer pain. They blow.

You have got to have some great pics with ice-cycles hanging from your eyebrows and such.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Ordered meself some new Force BB30 cranks from CC. 2012 clearance for $225! Should finish my 2012 Synapse carbon Force setup nicely. Ordered on Mon. and are supposed to be here tomorrow (Thur.), that's pretty damn good!:thumbsup:


----------

